# BREEDERS IN WESTERN PA



## patch hunky (Dec 22, 2012)

Our boy Caramel is 2 1/2 yrs old. He is an absolute joy and has a wonderful disposition! We acquired him from Sue Eastman of Brookview Vizslas in Edinboro , PA. My daughter was 8 at the time and Sue really focused on her and educated her on handling the puppies and interacting with dogs. If you are in the market for a pup, she is worth considering. In our search we also contacted Matucci Vizsla (as well as 8 other breeders). Kathy did not have pups at the time .However, she was very helpful in suggesting other breeders ! 
My only piece of advice... if you work long hours and will be leaving the dog alone for extended periods, DO NOT BUY A VIZSLA ! They thrive on human contact and if left to their own devices, can be very destructive !


----------

